# Townhouse Family Room HT



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

Display: Panasonic TH-42PX80U
TV Stand: Studiotech DP-2 rosewood
Center channel: Polk csi3
Left/Right Mains: Polk rti8 (bi-amped)
Surrounds: Polk fxi a4 (2 of them)
Sub: SVS pb-13 ultra rosenut, currently tuned to 15hz
Speaker wire: Belden 5000 series Cable with BJC bananna plugs on all ends
AVR: Yamaha rx-V663
Blu-ray: Sony PS3
Cable: Verizon FIOS


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

newest addition is logitech harmony one with ps3 adapter.
Looking forward to getting a 54v10 with our tax refund this year.

Also have radio shack spl meter, beheringer usb soundcard, and rew on my laptop (although I am still trying to learn rew)


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

I recently got a csi A6 which isn't shown but here are some pics with the old center channel:










recliners out:









recliners in: (note the bay window. this thing is always getting rattled by deep bass from the SVS









view from where i sit









the tool that lets my wife enjoy it all while i'm not home









HT helper:


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

You get away with that in a town house?

In the future I was considering getting one but never thought my massive JTR setup would be put up with hmmm.


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't you have dual 18" sonos or dual catalysts? I know you change a lot.

We barely get away with a single ultra in our townhome. Restraint must be used. 
I can't wait to move into a single family home and suggest any bass lovers do the same.

Here's a shot of our new center channel and 58" panasonic:


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually have dual Captivators on order with an ep2500 to one and an ep4000 (same thing) to the other. Had an epik dynasty with 2 18" sonos before that and a pb13 ultra before that.

I rent not but get to do whatever I want as long as it is not too late (really not past 900-930)


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

goonstopher said:


> Actually have dual Captivators on order with an ep2500 to one and an ep4000 (same thing) to the other. Had an epik dynasty with 2 18" sonos before that and a pb13 ultra before that.
> 
> I rent not but get to do whatever I want as long as it is not too late (really not past 900-930)


sounds like you like to :hsd::hsd:
which I understand. Maybe you could rent a smaller single family home and stay within your budget?


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Nah for what I pay here I can deal with not playing movies late. I can go as loud as I like before then.


----------

